# PH swing



## Jojodog (Oct 16, 2011)

Recently I setup a pressurized Co2 system for my 14g planted shrimp tank. The bubble rate is set @ 1 bubble every 4seconds thru a ceramic diffuser. The solenoid is timed to come on @ 4:30pm and off @ 1:30 am. The light is dual 23watt 6500k CFL timed to come on @ 5pm and off @ 2:00am When the lights first come on and co2 is flowing, the ph reads 6.6 By about 12am, the ph reads 6.3 - 6.2 By 8:00 am next morning, the ph is back to 6.6 

Water Parameter

ph 6.6
kh 2
gh 5
amononia nitrite nitrate zero

Am I injecting more co2 than what the plants are using up? Suggestions are much appreciated.

Thanks

Dan


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Doesn't sound like much of a pH swing. In fact this is quite normal. Do you have something to approximate the amount of CO2 in the tank...like a drop checker?

From what I've heard and read it is CO2 overdose that kills fish and not the actual pH swing itself. So if you see tell-tale signs like fish gasping for air then back-off on the CO2 a bit. Current from your filter, powerhead, or even and air-pump/air-stone will cause the CO2 to dissipate over night.

You can raise your kH to 3 or 4 if you want to buffer the water a little better from pH changes.


----------



## Jojodog (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks Aquasox. 
Yes i do have a drop checker and it remains steady on green. I'll tried increasing the kh slightly. No tell tale signs of too much co2. All the shrimps all scutting about do their thing. As matter of fact, a batch of CBS shrimplets just hatched the other night.:bigsmile:

Dan


----------

